# German born, US raised return



## motomike (Jan 5, 2012)

Born in Germany, I have spent most of my time raised in the US, including my University degrees. I was able to live and work in Germany after University for a period of time via "Unbefristete Arbeits- und Aufenthaltserlaubnis" stamped in a previous Passport. Forced to retreat when the economy had turned sour ('91), I never finished pursuing my EU citizenship.

Could someone please advise me on how to set a course for EU citizenship. Although previous generations have died off, I still maintain close ties and close friends in Germany. 

TIA


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Unless your parents are German I think your options are limited to visas for non EU nationals.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

BAMF - Bundesamt für Migration und Flüchtlinge - Arbeiten in Deutschland

This should give your research a start.


----------

